# does anyone know where to find an aftermarket auxillary input??



## siberian-tiger0 (Apr 22, 2008)

i listen to my mp3 a lot and i need to know if it is possible to find an aftermarket aux input jack............thnx.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Consider an FM wireless modulator,

mp3 modulator - Google Search


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

siberian-tiger0 said:


> i listen to my mp3 a lot and i need to know if it is possible to find an aftermarket aux input jack............thnx.


I've pondered the same question myself. Now... the radio is capable of supporting an AUX in, and you're able to purchase a BT interface for it from Australia, same guys that sell the OEM or JHP gauge pods. Also, numerous MFG's sell VW interfaces. I haven't had a chance to try this, but you can get a VW Aux in plug, which came with older Blaupunkt radio's. Scosche and a handful of other Harness suppliers sell these, and they are very cheap $5-$10. I'd be willing to help take it apart and try it out. I'm suspecting that the radio will simply switch to Aux when it senses voltage coming in from the aux plug.... but then again, this is merely a strong suspicion of mine, not grounded on any concrete fact or previous attempt.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

siberian-tiger0 said:


> i listen to my mp3 a lot and i need to know if it is possible to find an aftermarket aux input jack............thnx.


Go with 05GTO's suggestion of wireless connection. I use this type of system in all of my cars ('05 SRX, '99 GTX Grand Prix and '67 GTO) and it works fine and eliminates the need for wires or jacks. Advantage is that you don't have to dig into your radio and dashboard to install. Just one man's opinion.


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

Well ... to put this whole thing to rest, I ordered one of the connectors mentioned. I'll try it out on my own, and let you all know what happens. Should have it within a week. The install should not take more than 10min, as the radio slides out. Check my Sticky for install instructions. I listed a whole breakdown/teardown, but the radio slides out.

Here's a pic of what I was referring to...








>


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

*Eureka!!!! It Works!!!!*

So ,yeah.... anyone interested in hooking up an aux in to your radio... it's absolutely doable. Will run about $30 in parts and about 1 hour of your time.

I'm posting pics and a DIY later tonight.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Welcome to the forum siberian tiger! :cheers


----------

